# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  اکتیوایکس تقویم شمسی

## ali190

با سلام
من در پروژه ام نیاز به یک کمبو باکس دارم که وقتی روش کلیک میکنم تقویم فارسی ظاهر بشه تا بتونم روز مورد نظرم رو انتخاب کنم.
در واقع کمبوباکس و تقویم یک اکتیوایکس هستش.
اکثر این کامپوننتها از لحاظ شکل ظاهری چندان دلچسب نیستن، متاسفانه به دردم نخوردن.
اگر دوستان یک کامپوننت شیک و باحال تقویم شمسی با مشخصات بالا و دارای امکانات زیادتر در اختیارم بذارن خیلی بمن لطف کردند.
ممنونم

----------


## kooroush

من خودوم تو قسمت اکتیویکسها یک چیزه فوق العاده پیدا کرده بودم که از همون استفاده می کنم !!!
الان اسمش یادم نیست امام اگه پیدا نکردی خبرم کن تا برات آپلودش کنم !

----------


## look20

این بهترین کامپونتیه که سراغ دارم اگه در رابطه با ذخیره تاریخ توی پایگاه داده خودت یعنی اکسس کمک خواستی بگو تا نمونه ای رو برات بفرستم
http://iamyou.persiangig.com/MBComboCalenda.rar

----------


## ali190

باسلام
وقتی که روی کمبو باکس کلیک میکنی و تقویم ظاهر میشه  و بدون انتخاب تاریخ فرم رو ببندی ، این تقویم دیگه بسته نمیشه.
ظاهرش هم زیاد جالب نیست.
میشه یک نمونه دیگه با ظاهری مناسب تر برام بذاری
آیا امکان ویرایش کامپوننتها با ویژوال بیسیک وجود دارد؟
ممنونم

----------


## kooroush

چون سرعت صبا امروز تو مشهد داغون بود نتونستم آپلود کنم !!!
اسمش taghvim.ocx  بود خیلی هم زیبا !


*و خداوند ..... آفرید !*

----------


## look20

اینم taqvim.ocx  همین دو تا نمونه رو سراغ داشتم در ضمن یه سورس تقویم کشویی دارم ظاهرش جالب نیست و باید خودت دست کاری بکنیش نمیدونم بدرت می خوره یا نه بعد از انجام کارت از منوی فایل گزینه 
make Fardate.Ocx  رو انتخاب کن تا کامپونت ساخته بشه
http://iamyou.persiangig.com/Tagvim.rar
http://iamyou.persiangig.com/Fardate.Ocx.rar

----------


## ali190

باسلام
منظور از دستکاری چیه؟
منخیلی دوست دارم نحوه ساخت اکتیوایکس یا ویرایشش رو یاد بگیرم.چطور میتونم این کار رو بکنم؟

----------


## look20

> باسلام
> منظور از دستکاری چیه؟
> منخیلی دوست دارم نحوه ساخت اکتیوایکس یا ویرایشش رو یاد بگیرم.چطور میتونم این کار رو بکنم؟


 یعنی سورس رو برات گزاشتم هر کاری دوست داری بکن

----------


## ali190

این Ocx در اکسس اجرا نمیشه

----------


## look20

> این Ocx در اکسس اجرا نمیشه


شما چرا با ویژوال کار نمیکنید که هم قابلیت exe داره هم قابلیت ocx و قابلیتهای خیلی خیلی زیاد داره

----------


## ali190

باسلام
بنده در وهله اول گیر کارم در اکسسه و میخوام از این اکتیوایکس در اکسس استفاده کم.متاسفانه در اکسس اجرا نمیشه.میشه لطف کنید و چکش کنید
بنده در اکسس خیلی کدنویسی میکنم ، یعنی با مبحث کدنویسی  آشنا هستم.
اگر بخوام با ویژوال بیسیک کار کنم و ocx بسازم و کارهای دیگه از کجا شروع کنم؟
ممنونم

----------

